# Aristocraft 2 bay hopper ?



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a few of the 2 bays and they seem to be tracking poorly. I have checked wheel gauge and coupler issues with everything seeming fine. The rear cars just ahead of the caboose like to jump the track when backing? The buggy is a little heavier than the cars, but not to bad. The hoppers continue to do this no matter which one it is. I have noticed the cars are a little lite. Has anyone ever weighted these and if so how? This issue is only appearing with this string of cars. The entrance to the yard is a wide curve and heavyweights make it in with no issues. I am thinking of adding weight to the hoppers. Any thoughts??


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I have not experienced this problem with my 2 bay hoppers. I routinely back my train of 14 cars around two 8' diameter curves and across two switches. I do not operate with a caboose, but just have a FRED installed on the last hopper car. You could obviously add some weight inside the car, but if as I do you sometimes run the cars "empty", a typical weight might not look very good. 

Ed


----------



## CLBee (Dec 11, 2009)

I have this problem with my drop-end gondola when backing through wide radius switch.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a number of Aristo 2 bay hoppers, they are fine cars. 

I suggest you look at your caboose... is it lighted? I have had the carbon brush pickups create so much drag it's stringlined a 6 car train. 

back up the train without the caboose... 

what is the track diameter/radius? 

Did you change to metal wheels? 


Something is fishy here. 

Greg


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Good point about the metal wheels, Greg. All of my 2 bay hoppers do have metal wheels. Don't know how they would do with plastic wheels!









Ed


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, I had to go back and edit it, because I always immediately change to metal wheels before running. My money is on the drag from a lighted caboose. 

When I was first running on my small, inner loop, I had a 6 car train, and the 2 cars right in front of the caboose would derail, they were lightweight bachmann "toys", the bright yellow gondola, and another. I kept blaming the cars and did not look at the caboose until I noticed it did not matter which cars were in front of the caboose. This was with 10 foot diameter curves. 

Now that everything is working, I can run a 45 car freight with a caboose on the same track. 

Greg


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Greg I was hoping to hear from u. 
* caboose is not lighted via track, I run battery so that bit of hardware was removed from the USA WV. 
* happens without the caboose also 
* wide 10 diameter curve 
* I did change all the Aristo plastic wheels to metal wheels (aristo) 
I think I got all your points? I have check the track gauge and there is no damage. All other rolling stock including heavyweight go through fine. But when it comes to this string of 8 the rear two jump? I have checked the wheels and they gauge fine. However I notice the truck side frames are "really tight " for a lack of a better term. I think it might be something to do with the trucks? They are still pretty lite maybe add a little weight? When I put a little force from a finger tip on them as the roll backwards the cars don't jump.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Do the cars roll freely or are they binding a little. What brand of metal wheels? Body or truck mounted couplers? With that few cars there really should not be a problem,even with truck mounted couplers.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul truck mounts. Not binding there just does not seem to be a lot of side to side play. The metal wheels are Aristo replacements. I am kind of puzzled 8 cars shouldn't have this issue? I am thinking of sticking some weight in. Just weighed them @ 2.2 lbs. never a dull moment in our hobby.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Is this happening on curves or straights? 

Can you reproduce it going very slowly? If so, lay down at track level and see what is going on. 

Is there a turnout/switch involved? 

I think Paul may be on to something with rolling resistance... see how freely they roll. I had a defective truck right out of the box that derailed on the first lap, but you would think this would happen going forwards also. 

Could be something with the couplers deflecting and twisting trucks sideways. Which couplers are you using? 

Very strange... a very nice car, I think I only have 8 or 10 of them, but have run them in 50 car trains with no problems. 

Greg


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

It is on a curve. I am using 831's. I will check the twisting truck advise. The track is level, I gave that a good going over earlier. Have to work on it some more tomorrow. I love the cars also. I have 8 of them in gravel service.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have all kadees... so it's not the couplers or mounting issues, although the mounting pad is set up for the 830, needs some shims... 

very strange... binding or drag is my guess now... 

Did you read my page? *http://www.elmassian.com...trong>**

I had to trim the coupler tang flush with the bolster, although the 830 draft gear is larger than your 831. 











Greg*


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Did I mention that these couplers are tongue mounted? I don't know if that would make a difference or not. I have manyyyy other cars which are tongue mounted and they make it around fine. I will have to wait for the monson to stop so I can check them tomorrow and isolate if it's just two particular hopper cars now or all of them. I did have some time tonight to go throught the trucks making sure everything is lubed and rolling free. Also weighted them all with accurate scale and they are weighing in at 2 lb. I am wondering how much weight would be to much for these cars? I was thinking to make them be a bout 3-4 lbs a piece.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, truck mounted couplers make a big difference, especially when backing up, because they tend to force the trucks sideways. 

You probably have a wheel dragging... 

3-4 pounds is the ideal weight for a car for me... BUT, I have no operational problems with mine, so I encourage you to find the root problem, not start with the weight. If you put weight in them you may never find or solve the root problem. 

Greg


----------

